# april visit- advice pretty please



## lucky1 (Mar 6, 2009)

hi everyone,

hope all is well with you all????.

my husband and i will be visiting north cyprus in april to view some properites. We would obviously love a return on our investment but primarily it will be for a holiday home. i have the following questions.

1. we are using North Cyprus International - any thoughts on their credibility?
2. any suggestions to where there are some nice developments happening


any other advise would be greatly appreciated.

many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lucky1 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hope all is well with you all????.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum
Sorry but my advice is dont do it.
Too many major problems with North Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Look at this article

Legal problems with Northern Cyprus property - Times Online


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Also look at this 

Occupied Area - Properties - Home Page


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lucky1 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hope all is well with you all????.
> 
> ...


Personally I would not even consider buying in Northern Cyprus since the European Courts ruled against the Orams. You surely have heard of this case? If not I suggest you look it up on the internet.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

lucky1 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hope all is well with you all????.
> 
> ...


If your talking about the turkish bit don't most if not all the land belongs to the cypriots who should be entitled to take it back if and when things are sorted.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

lucky1 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hope all is well with you all????.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can agree to a point with the comments you have received so far but there are always 2 sides to a story!

I know a number of people that have bought in the North of the island and they are all very happy with the way things are and the money they have made as the prices have gone up. The North is very different to the South, much quieter and less developed, although they are catching up on the development side of things.

As far as land issues go, and it has been discussed on here many times, the issues are relevant to both sides of the island. Some Greek Cypriots moved out of their homes in the North and moved south... and some Turkish Cypriots moved out of their homes in the South and moved North. 

As a consequence of that there are people on BOTH sides that had to move to another area..... the only real advice I would say is to buy something new, that way you are not buying someone's house. 

There are a lot of companies in the North that are reliable, but also a lot that are not! Just as in the South and in the UK for that matter. It all depends on what you want, flat - 2 bed - 3 bed - house with pool - house without pool etc. and also in what area you want to be. West of Kyrenia or East of Kyrenia.

Happy to advise further if you want.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can agree to a point with the comments you have received so far but there are always 2 sides to a story!
> 
> ...


There may be many people who are happy right now but how happy will they be if they lose their homes in the future?
One problem is that people are being given title deeds issuedby the Turkish Cypriot authorities. These title deeds are illegal unless they are backed up by title deeds from the land registry in Nicosia that were issued by the LEGAL Cypriot authorities pre 1974.
All I can say is make aboslutely sure you do all your homework. Don't beleive what the developers or agents tell you. Get title deeds checked out by a solicitor in the South of the island before parting with a single penny.


----------



## lucky1 (Mar 6, 2009)

all,
thank you sooo much for all the advise. plenty to think about and consider. will be back when we have some more questions.

without doubt a move to southern cyprus is the most secure option however with prices so different it may well be worth taking a flyer that the situation will resolve positivley.

many many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lucky1 said:


> all,
> thank you sooo much for all the advise. plenty to think about and consider. will be back when we have some more questions.
> 
> without doubt a move to southern cyprus is the most secure option however with prices so different it may well be worth taking a flyer that the situation will resolve positivley.
> ...


There is a reduction in prices starting to happen in the South of the island because of the current economic climate so you may find that in fact you could get bargain.


----------

